# White stringy poop



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Excuse me for talking about my fish's poop on the forums, but I know it can be a good indicator of illness.

Fishnu's poop this morning is white and stringy, hanging straight down, not his usual orangey curly thing. I just read in another thread that this could be a sign of internal parasites.

He is otherwise healthy, no discoloration, he is active and eating. 

He is in a 1 gal heated unfiltered tank with daily 100% water changes. I just tested his water and all parameters are perfect except nitrates, which are up at 2.0.

I am preparing water for a water change right now, but does anyone think I should start treating him for parasites (and how?) or should I see how he does with a water change?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Internal parasites, yes- very easy to treat but pretty time-consuming.

Keep up with his 100% daily waterchanges. 

For ten days add 1 tsp of aq. salt per gallon. After the ten days is up keep up with the water changes. 

Give him some Prazi-Pro- can be found at most pet-stores. Praziquantel (which is in Prazi-Pro) is effective when it comes to internal parasites. Give him a drop or two in his tank- since the doses are measured for 20 gallons.

Crush up some garlic, soak his pellets in them, put them in the microwave for 30 secs. and feed to him daily the amount you usually would. 

Within a month or so he should be all cleared up.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Betta Slave. Will anything about the parasite treatment hurt him if he doesn't end up having a parasite?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope, not at all- I sometimes medicate them as a preventative. 

Good luck


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

How do Betta fish contract parasites? From the food they eat?


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I am home from Petsmart, which had a pretty limited selection. I got him Jungle Anti-Parasite fish food, which I want to try him on first as long as he is eating, and Tetra Parasite Guard, which lists Praziquantel and Metronidazole in its ingredients but comes in 10gal tablets so I would have to crush and get the right dose. So i am going to save that for if he doesn't like the food, or stops eating it.

For the food, he already had his morning feeding. Can I wait until tonight to start it or should I give him a pellet or two now? And should I pre-soak them as usual or will that make them lose some healing power?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Cesitlie- It can be from other fish, other fish's water, or, yes, from the food they eat... 

Ansalong- Okay. Not sure if he'll eat the Anti-Parasite food (I've tried that, all my fish spat it out). The rest should be fine though. 

I'd wait for tonight to feed him- and pre-soaking is fine as long as you cover it up and put it in the fridge so it doesn't dry out (that's common sense though)... somtimes I make a few batches in advance that have to wait about a day to actually be used.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

He wouldn't - or couldn't - eat the pellets. They seemed too big for him, but breaking them up and crushing them didn't make him too enthusiastic. He has not been at all picky until now, so I've learned he'll eat anything...except medicine.

I'm treating him with the tablet medication now and will keep up daily water changes and aq. salt. How many days should I medicate him for?

Also, will his poop ever look normal with a parasite? If I see a normal poop could it still be a parasite, or a fluke? Or something else?

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Since he won't eat the medicated food, are you going to try crushing up the garlic and putting his pellets in them? Garlic is an anti-parasitic and that will definitely speed up the healing process...

I believe the Tetra Parasites Guard is rather similar to the Jungle Parasite Clear, which does not have a limit to how long you can treat the fish... so I'd just keep treating him until he's parasite-free. 

And once you get rid of the parasites his poop should go back to normal.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh yes, I am definitely on the garlic juice for his food. And I am glad anti parasitics are seemingly gentle on their systems. Thank you!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

It looks like he is on the mend. Back to normal color, though a bit lumpy and weird. I think that might be him passing the parasite?

What a strange learning experience.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm.... lumpy... how? His stomach? When I treated my bettas for this, this never happened... though every betta is different....

Glad he's getting better though


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry - his poop, not his stomach. :lol: so I think it's okay.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh- dumb moment there, sorry XD

And yep, that's an awesome sign


----------

